# last try



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

so its my last try to try and fix my truck. it wont run when cold and some time hot. i have to sit in it and hold it at 2300 to warm it up before i can drive it had it in the shop 4 times and they couldnt figure it out what do i need to do and need to know like asap got to sell it but have to smog it and cant with it running like it is


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone please let me know. i need to get it fixed like asap


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm assuming that by "won't run" you mean that it dies on you. Does it do this when you shift into gear, or going down the road, or what? Does it stutter and sputter its way dead, or does it just die immediately?

Without more information, it sounds like you may have a clogged fuel filter.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

all this and no check engine light?


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

brought it on the best auto repair shop, if you want to sell it you need to fix it first, so bring it to the best shop.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

it has been to the best shop around here plus the dealer and still nothing and no check engine light i just want it fixed and sell it


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check for CEL, check your compression in each cylinder, check your timing, if all this is good then unplug the MAF and then see if it runs better....I'm thinking that these 3 things could be your problem IF YOUR TIMING AND COMPRESSION IS GOOD!
1.Maf sensor
2.Water temp sensor
3.Knock Sensor


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

everything is good like timing is 100 % good and same with compression but if one of the 3 were bad wouldnt there be codes and i dont have codes


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

maybe fuel filter.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats new and ya idk anymore


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> so its my last try to try and fix my truck. it wont run when cold and some time hot. i have to sit in it and hold it at 2300 to warm it up before i can drive it


There is a device mounted on the engine called an air regulator which is located on the passenger's side of the engine, near the back, below the intake manifold. When the engine is cold and idling, the air regulator allows additional air to flow to the engine thus maintaining a good idle. There's a good chance the air regulator is defective or the electrical connections are bad. 

Also there may be a major vacuum leak in the intake system. To check for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the motor fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok like in my other post ppl say vacuum leaks but i look over and over and nothing and the air regulator is good and new so i mean idk anymore cause over half the stuff is new


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just looking around to try to spot a possible vacuum is usually not good enough; you need to use a vacuum gauge to do it properly.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i have done it all and same with shops and all my vacuum is good. someone told me that if i mess with the idle screws on the throttle body i will never get them back and would have to buy a new throttle body but i dont know how true that is but there r no codes nor any vacuum problems


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

$$$$$ how much for the problematic heap?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i want at least 1700 obo


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

so everything is brand new or works correctly? any possible part it can be is brand new and all is sound. so everything should be fine. that just dont make sense. heck id keep that vehicle cause your the only one i know where everything has been checked and is in good working order or a brand new part and it still dont run right. it might be worth a ton of money. or you could donate it to a museum.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

it needs to go asap i cant hold on to it anymore. i have had it for6 years


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

you know i had a friend that had this similar issue and it was a plugged up catalytic converter.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mines not that was one thing i did check


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

so anything else i want to fix it before the guy comes and looks at it sunday


----------

